# Mejorar el Rendimiento de Tarjeta de Video



## DATA_24

hola amigos:

me podrian ayudar en buscar manuales, esquemas o diagramas de tarjetas de video...para poder hacer modificaciones y optimizar su rendimiento....

agradesco su ayuda


----------



## maunix

DATA_24 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos:
> 
> me podrian ayudar en buscar manuales, esquemas o diagramas de tarjetas de video...para poder hacer modificaciones y optimizar su rendimiento....
> 
> agradesco su ayuda




DATA_24 el tema que propones es más que interesante, pero ¿estas hablando de las tarjetas de video nuevas?  Las mismas estan super optimizadas a todo nivel, todo está minuciosamente estudiado, desde la velocidad de acceso de las memorias, el sistema de caché hasta el layout de las mismas.

¿Puedes explicar qué es lo que deseas optimizar puntualmente?

Saludos


----------



## DATA_24

Hola maunix

bueno las tarjetas de ahora son PCIe ...no creo q hallan esquemas o diagramas de ellas...yo me referia a las de tipo AGP o en caso ultimo las PCI...bueno esta idea lo obtuve de una paginas

http://www.pcbuyerbeware.co.uk/AGP.htm
http://www.guru3d.com/guide/quadro-modify/index1.shtml
http://www.vr-zone.com/index.php?i=3659

saludos


----------



## Apollo

Hola  todos en el foro    

Mira, personalmente no considero una buena idea el cambiar la configuración de ninguna tarjeta. Nada en las tarjetas nuevas, (y mucho menos de las AGP) puede ser cambiado sin alterar el funcionamiento de las  mismas o del sistema completo.

Como bien dice maunix, la mayoría de estas tarjetas están al límite del diseño y desempeño, y forzarlas sin saber realmente lo que va a provocar ese cambio es muy riesgoso para tus ahorros.

Los links a los que te refieres son buen ejemplo de esto.
Al quitar o modificar ciertos componentes se forza a la tarjeta a trabajar más rápido. pero debes tener en cuenta que esto implica un aumento de calor y de consumo de corriente sobre la Motherboard. Además de acabar más rápido con la vida útil de la tarjeta.

Saludos


----------



## carotaborda

Hola, quisiera saber como encuentro el slot para conectar una pcie? normalmente en que parte se encuentra?


----------



## jechu094

bueno yo tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de video, resulta que compre una board msi k9n6pgsm com 1 giga de ram y un amd semprom 2.1ghz lo que pasa es que me dijeron que esta board tenia una tarjeta de video max de 256mb pero hay que configurarlo en el bios, configure una opcion llamada size of frame buffer grafico o algo asi, pero yo le veo el mismo rendimiento cuando juego need for speed aqui que en uno con 64mb de ram, he visto en el everes el tamaño del buffer grafico y me dice que si esta en 256mb (aunque no se que es eso del buffer grafico)

mi pregunta es: es verdad que esta board puede dar 256mb de video, si es verdad como puedo configurarla y sacarle el max rendimiento

post data: el chipset de la board es nVIDIA nForce 6100-430 (MPC61P) segun lo dice el everest


----------

